# Cozumel



## Shoes (Dec 11, 2012)

Any people live in Cozumel? Thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes, If you count trolls.


----------



## EagleRay (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't live there yet but do own property there and will be moving to Cozumel in June or July. Anything I can help with?


----------

